# Chestatee bass Club Tourney?



## cam45 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just seeing if anybody knows if Chestatee bass club is still having their tournament on the 4th sunday of this month (6/24)at bolding mill ramp on Lanier?  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## cam45 (Jun 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## Muddywater (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep.....it's next sunday


----------



## cam45 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Muddywater. We are going to give it a shot. Do you fish the tournaments? If so, how many boats are usually in it? Thanks again


----------



## Muddywater (Jun 18, 2012)

Between 15 & 20 usually.


----------



## cam45 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds good! Thanks again!


----------



## aaron batson (Jun 18, 2012)

any details ? entry fee? weigh-in times, ect?


----------



## RangerZ21 (Jun 19, 2012)

is it an open turney?  anyone can fish it?


----------



## WindyRidge11 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have fished it before. Its a good time. Show up pay $50 per boat and fish. SL till 3:00 is what it usually is.


----------



## Muddywater (Jun 27, 2012)

fourth sundays....6am to noon. Bolding mill


----------



## RangerZ21 (Jul 20, 2012)

Muddywater said:


> fourth sundays....6am to noon. Bolding mill



are the still doing these?


----------



## jighead1 (Jul 21, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> are the still doing these?



Scott , you got someone to fish with. If not let me know.D


----------



## Muddywater (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, they are doing one then and there is one every friday night same ramp 7-12.....3 fish limit.


----------

